# S: Drafting, left or right?



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I been doing a lot of spinning this past week. Gave myself a sore left wrist. Funny thing even though I'm right-handed I been drafting with my left hand and holding the fiber with my right hand all this time. 
???? I'm going to try reversing hands today.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

wordancer said:


> I been doing a lot of spinning this past week. Gave myself a sore left wrist. Funny thing even though I'm right-handed I been drafting with my left hand and holding the fiber with my right hand all this time.
> ???? I'm going to try reversing hands today.


I draft that way, also, and I am pretty aggressively right handed. For some reason, it seemed easier to hold the fiber in my right hand and draft with the left.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Me too. Right handed, hold fiber in right hand and draft with my left. I tried the other way around and it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I pre draft So I can just spin there will be times when I need to draft as I go but it is much easier on the digits, I have arthritis in lots of my digits.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I hold the twist with my left hand fingers and pull the fiber back with my right hand, past the right side of my body long draw style. I'm both handed so have never known what's 'right' or 'wrong' if there is such a thing.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Whichever way you choose, if it is comfortable to you, is the right way.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Whichever way you choose, if it is comfortable to you, is the right way.


Yes if course! Boy I tried switching...but. Weird.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I am right handed and use both for drafting.
For short forward draw I draft with my right.
For long draw I draft with my left.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

In some ways I’m lucky not to have a dominant hand so can do most things with either and it helps to stop aches. Down side is that my sense of direction is appalling - hopeless as a navigator!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I Always hold fiber supply in left hand and use right hand to manipulate twist. Forward draw uses right hand but I kinda use both. I'm not a technical spinner.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I hold my fiber in my left and draft with my right. I have tried to switch and it doesn't go well.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

After a posting in the spinning section regarding a DIZ, I tried using an old coat button and predrafting my fiber through the diz. It works like a miracle! My spinning is much more even, less frustrating, and waaaaayyyy faster! Also, as the bat is a mix of short and long fibers carded together, it keeps the "like" fibers from wanting to be together.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

MrsMurdog, how do you hold the batt as you are using the diz? Or are you dizzing (?) off a drum carder?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> MrsMurdog, how do you hold the batt as you are using the diz? Or are you dizzing (?) off a drum carder?


Being very far from an expert, I lay the batt on the kitchen counter top, the button/diz in my left hand, reach through the button hole with my paperclip hook in my right hand, grab a bit, and start pulling through to a pile. I try to pull across the batt, but sometimes it goes where it wants to. I use a spindle, so I break it up into about an hours-worth spirals.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> I Always hold fiber supply in left hand and use right hand to manipulate twist. Forward draw uses right hand but I kinda use both. I'm not a technical spinner.


Like you, I use both hands at the same time. If I'm teaching, I try to be much more precise about which hand is doing what, but I go with how it feels comfortable for the student. After all there are as many ways to spin as there are spinners, and no 'spinning police' (though I have met the occasional person who would like to fill that role

:sm17: )


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

wordancer said:


> I been doing a lot of spinning this past week. Gave myself a sore left wrist. Funny thing even though I'm right-handed I been drafting with my left hand and holding the fiber with my right hand all this time.
> ???? I'm going to try reversing hands today.


I do the same thing. I think I was taught to draft with right and hold with the left, but found I naturally changed over.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I’m right handed and hold my fibre in my left


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

I thought that I was just a "backwards spinner"! I am very right handed. Never could master the left hand on the piano, even though I practiced for years. Then I learned to spin and the only way I can draft is with my left hand. Can't draft with my right hand at all!! Glad it's not just me. )


----------

